# Closest Fishing pier from Northern Virginia?



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey guys, I live about 20 mins from the Roosevelt bridge, or i guess Waldorf? 

I always go fishing at Point Lookout, but its just tanking on my gas and its 2 hrs +. 

Anything closer would be great, i know the SPSP's pier doesn't actually go into the ocean but into a mini lake type thing.

Does anyone know any place closer? The friend i always take is in the Army, so i think we could get into Pax Naval base.


----------



## MmMmTOCINO (Mar 2, 2014)

If u don't mind fishing the potomac there's jones point park which has 2 really small piers in old town Alexandria, and Piscataway park in accokeek md which has a bigger pier also. If u wanna fish the bay there is north beach pier which is about 20-30 mins south east of dc


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

dang north beach is shallow as balls, but it seems like the perfect spot


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

So, if i'm going fishing i have to pay the 12 dollar beach fee, plus the 8 dollar for two rods? 

or just the 8 dollars?


----------



## pmuggleworth (Aug 4, 2012)

Matapeake is right over the Bay Bridge (which costs $6 to cross). Literally the first exit and a few miles downshore. Really nice pier that goes way out. Parking is $10 and good for 24 hours at either Matapeake or Romancoke, which a few miles further. That's where I go. How good the fishing is usually depends on the tide, the month, the weather/wind, the moon, and an abundance of other variables. But I've caught Rocks, Blues, Drum, Spot, Croaker, Perch, Flounder, Catfish, Shad, Stingrays and Horseshoe Crabs there Plus, you can stop by Angler's, on 50, on the way to the Bay Bridge, to get fresh bait, licenses, advice & gear.


----------



## MmMmTOCINO (Mar 2, 2014)

I've only visited there, haven't had a chance to fish there yet but I believe u only have to pay the fee for the rods. Not sure if it's higher for u since ur out of state. There's another small pier about 10 mins south of north point called breezy point pier too. Are u only looking to fish saltwater?


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, just saltwater


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Matapeake is 1 hr 45 mins on google maps, and point lookout is 2 hrs and 12 min. 

North beach and breezy point is 1 hr and 17 mins. 

North beach and breezy point sounds nice, but i gotta have piers with lights, and i go fishing at night. for example: 7 pm to 3 am. I think north beach closes the pier at 11, and heard its dangerous at night. And i don't carry guns.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I guess im left with matapeake. Probably saves me around 30 mins.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

PandaBearJeff said:


> I guess im left with matapeake. Probably saves me around 30 mins.


Make sure you have the DNR on speed dial. lol.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

MisterBrown said:


> Make sure you have the DNR on speed dial. lol.


Lol how come? a lot of undersize picking going on?


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Lol how come? a lot of undersize picking going on?


I can't say if it is A LOT. But I see it enough to notice more than other spots.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Meh, plenty of foreigners and mexicans disregard all rules at PLO. They need to pay a park ranger to go around at night. Every time ive gone night fishing at PLO. never saw a cop. 

only good thing about PLO is that its always got people, so i wouldn't be so worried about getting robbed. And lights. And that its a park. And in the middle of nowhere, unless you pissed of some country folk than i guess you're good as dead in the backwoods.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I plan on going to north beach pier and just go day fishing i guess.

I found some posts that it was a bit unsafe at night, but if the info i found is right, the pier closes at 11 pm anyways... 

At least i'll have my army friends.


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

You should try them all bud, and use your beefsticks.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

redbucket said:


> You should try them all bud, and use your beefsticks.


Hey, hey. I only had 1 beef stick mind you

and i traded up for an Ocean Master and Tsunami Surf rod.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Meh, plenty of foreigners and mexicans disregard all rules at PLO. They need to pay a park ranger to go around at night. Every time ive gone night fishing at PLO. never saw a cop.
> 
> only good thing about PLO is that its always got people, so i wouldn't be so worried about getting robbed. And lights. And that its a park. And in the middle of nowhere, unless you pissed of some country folk than i guess you're good as dead in the backwoods.


I guess only foreigners and Mexicans poach lol but remember this Mexicans cook ur food , build the houses u live in, pick the fruit ur kids eat raise the cattle that's in your burgers and most likely ur co worker is a Mexican ... We need to realize that all kind of ppl poach not just all the people that where not born here .. Thanks


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

UglyStickIT said:


> I guess only foreigners and Mexicans poach lol but remember this Mexicans cook ur food , build the houses u live in, pick the fruit ur kids eat raise the cattle that's in your burgers and most likely ur co worker is a Mexican ... We need to realize that all kind of ppl poach not just all the people that where not born here .. Thanks


Sorry, i didn't mean to point that out. Im not accusing all of them and i chose the wrong words to say. Pretty ignorant of me, and i was politically incorrect. 

Im foreign too tho, just in case you have some fuel burning inside towards whites.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

You guys need to chill on the ignorant generalizations, besides I guarantee that the guys you think are Mexican are far from it. Anyway, poachers are poachers and aren't defined by ethnicity, creed nor color. 

PBJ, there are other spots but if you are talking later in the night and early morning you are limiting yourself even more. North Beach isn't that bad, just cast straight and use the proper sinkers. Tell your Army friend to get you on base in Annapolis, quite a few places to fish there. You can also check out Jonas Green Park. In VA you hit Colonial Beach and Lake Anna.

The best "close" fishing is going to be south in Hampton Roads. That's where I am from and from DC, I can easily make it in 2 hours and 15 minutes. Head to Buckroe Beach, Fort Monroe, Poquoson, VA Beach, 16th St (Newport News) or even CBBT Pier (Seagull, I think). No disrespect to MD or DE but it is night and day in comparison.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Sorry, i didn't mean to point that out. Im not accusing all of them and i chose the wrong words to say. Pretty ignorant of me, and i was politically incorrect.
> 
> Im foreign too tho, just in case you have some fuel burning inside towards whites.


You c i never said white, black or anything like that am far from racist u are the one pointing fingers and kam is right most Spanish ppl in md aren't Mexican


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Ehh, not to be a dick but they aren't Spanish either, totally different continent than both of the above.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Ehh, not to be a dick but they aren't Spanish either, totally different country than both of the above.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Kam said:


> You guys need to chill on the ignorant generalizations, besides I guarantee that the guys you think are Mexican are far from it. Anyway, poachers are poachers and aren't defined by ethnicity, creed nor color.
> 
> PBJ, there are other spots but if you are talking later in the night and early morning you are limiting yourself even more. North Beach isn't that bad, just cast straight and use the proper sinkers. Tell your Army friend to get you on base in Annapolis, quite a few places to fish there. You can also check out Jonas Green Park. In VA you hit Colonial Beach and Lake Anna.
> 
> The best "close" fishing is going to be south in Hampton Roads. That's where I am from and from DC, I can easily make it in 2 hours and 15 minutes. Head to Buckroe Beach, Fort Monroe, Poquoson, VA Beach, 16th St (Newport News) or even CBBT Pier (Seagull, I think). No disrespect to MD or DE but it is night and day in comparison.


Im trying to stay in saltwater and less freshwater. I know PLO is pretty much like a 50/50 mix, but it sure is better than deep up the Potomac. And annapolis... that water was straight brown. I think its just as far a Romancoke and matapeake as well. 

Well if i end up living in RVA than south is where i'd go. But from NOVA, id rather go to PLO than 757, it would take almost another hr from nova. 

I guess ill have to give up on night fishing, and just go to Colonial beach for the day and max it out till 11pm.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Sure sucks living like this, Today i met a guy named lee. He sold me a fishing reel, and i drove to hampton today. 

His exact words

Yea, i'm about to go fishing right after i get off work. 

I swear to god, those same damn words are coming outta my mouth when im 25.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

LOL @ Spanish. I think we are closer in the ballpark if we say "Central American". From my experience, the poachers usually don't come from Spain. BUT, people from Central America were ruled by Spain. So they COULD be considered Spanish, or potentially partially Spanish. But, I think we could likely rule Mexicans out.

Damn...it is hard to keep up with the rules...If a bunch of dark Dominicans started poaching, would blacks take the blame? lol


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Oh, sorry...African Americans...


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

See Mister brown, you get it. Not so politically correct to the point where nobody should even speak a word. 

I hate over sensitive people who cry about humorous racism and slight cultural diffusion. 

I heard a korean girl give an outcry about how she finds it so offensive when someone asks her what type of asian are you. I mean there are a lot of us you stupid sensitive girl. How is a white person supposed to know which asian we are, we look the same to them. Jesus for christ sake, you just say im south korean and move on. 

If i looked at a black person they could be african, nigerian, egyptian, Sierra leon, im just not dumb enough to ask what type of black are you, id rather use the word ethnicity. Shoot thats a great conversation starter, i made like 20 black friends with that same line. 

All the natives who complain about how a victoria fashion model wore a indian headdress can go shoot themselves.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

MisterBrown said:


> LOL @ Spanish. I think we are closer in the ballpark if we say "Central American". From my experience, the poachers usually don't come from Spain. BUT, people from Central America were ruled by Spain. So they COULD be considered Spanish, or potentially partially Spanish. But, I think we could likely rule Mexicans out.
> 
> Damn...it is hard to keep up with the rules...If a bunch of dark Dominicans started poaching, would blacks take the blame? lol


So am not spanish i guess since am not from spain ....well ill say latinos then if that's cool with you guys and the people from usa should be NORTH AMERICAS not just american right? Or is there a special rule i wasn't told when i became a citizen


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I can't wait for humans to hurry up and breed cross continental. 500 years from now, everybody's going to be mixed, hopefully with at least 4 different races. 

That way this bickering can stop. People just don't get it, its part of life, its fun. Its SIMPLY HOW IT IS. Asians smell a certain way, black peoples hair grows a certain way. You want to live in your little hell hole, than the only words your going to be saying is hi and bye. Other than what you tell your mommy and daddy everything else has got to be content reviewed and edited and proofed with facts from a college database. 

You can live like that, but if i bought a Ferrari, i didn't buy it go to 15 mph before the next stop sign. Ima need some lawyers to keep my drivers license is whats going to happen. If they can even catch me. 

I didn't make my general ignorant assumption off of nothing. If i saw another korean man poaching, i have pride in my race. I would feel shameful that my own race is doing something like that. It would bring self hate, and make me change. Maybe thats why i started weight lifting cuz all the ****** up in here were scrawny. If your race does it enough, it builds a reputation. It didn't fabricate from nothing. Don't tell me to bequite, go tell the maxi packed minivan to read the DNR guidelines, if they can even read freaking english. And any mexican worth their weight would become leaders and bring change as an individual and live among your own society and break all the stereotypes and become the biggest contradiction america has ever seen.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

UglyStickIT said:


> So am not spanish i guess since am not from spain ....well ill say latinos then if that's cool with you guys and the people from usa should be NORTH AMERICAS not just american right? Or is there a special rule i wasn't told when i became a citizen


What about Hispanics? 

If you say North Americans, the Canadians may get upset and not want to be lumped in with us. lol


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

at a prospective level UglystickIT, nobody cares. 

We see a **** looking dude, we just think mexican. Nobody gives two flying @#$'s 

Its all the same thing. You go to a chinese restaurant and the waiter is korean and you say ne how mah. You just think we all Chinese. 

My god. 

If you want to go be his friend, sure go talk to him and ask him what he is. But i really could care less, if im looking down upon poachers.


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

I think the more appropriate word would be Hispanic..

Why are you always causing trouble PandaBearJeff aka kevinimxo? You need to grow up. Also your English is horrendous. Didn't WSHS teach you anything?


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

im not causing trouble, jus some fun online. Yea my grammar aint too great, pff WSHS is public education. You have to teach yourself if you actually care. Kevin was my cousins account and got banned for an illegal redfish and some cursing. I never caught a red before... it was big. so i was happy and took it home.. didnt know there was a size limit for big fish... And why would that make sense to begin with in the first place? Ive only dealt with blues, spot, croakers and rockfish. if a rockfish is 32 inches thats a good thing. So it didn't come to mind that maybe taking a big red fish was illegal. And obviously it was large enough to pass any kind of poaching size. 

Its not like i didn't contribute, every single time i went to PLO i posted a report with pictures. I think i made 10 reports one summer.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Mid Atlantic=Mexicans
Northeast/ny= Puerto Ricans
Southeast/fl= Cubans

That's how it works for classifying.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

North beach is rough anytime a day because you have a lot of thugs out there who are either high or on drugs or highly intoxicated. Plus there has been an incident with a guy making threats to others about their lives with a firearm


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

Point Lookout is where all the fish are right now


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

tripleheetheet said:


> North beach is rough anytime a day because you have a lot of thugs out there who are either high or on drugs or highly intoxicated. Plus there has been an incident with a guy making threats to others about their lives with a firearm


well... that is some very unattractive news...


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

kurazy kracka said:


> Mid Atlantic=Mexicans
> Northeast/ny= Puerto Ricans
> Southeast/fl= Cubans
> 
> That's how it works for classifying.


Wait...I thought Mid Atlantic was primarily El Salvadorian...and the Southwest belonged to the Mexicans?


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

tripleheetheet said:


> North beach is rough anytime a day because you have a lot of thugs out there who are either high or on drugs or highly intoxicated. Plus there has been an incident with a guy making threats to others about their lives with a firearm


Be careful with that word. You might be considered racist as some have deemed "thug" is code for the n-word. lol


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

A thug is someone who doesn't give a damn about his life and other people's life and is a criminal.


----------



## thr3e (Jul 15, 2008)

PandaBearJeff, if you want to go fish down VA Beach area let me know (especially if you want to catch flatties)... I normally drive by myself from nova (fairfax) down there fish and come back the next day (normally leave friday 11pm, get down there around 2:30am and fish all morning til saturday afternoon and drive back) if anyone wanna share ride LMK... just pitch in for gas


----------



## FixtaFernback (Jul 17, 2013)

PandaBearJeff said:


> im not causing trouble, jus some fun online. Yea my grammar aint too great, pff WSHS is public education. You have to teach yourself if you actually care. Kevin was my cousins account and got banned for an illegal redfish and some cursing. I never caught a red before... it was big. so i was happy and took it home.. didnt know there was a size limit for big fish... And why would that make sense to begin with in the first place? Ive only dealt with blues, spot, croakers and rockfish. if a rockfish is 32 inches thats a good thing. So it didn't come to mind that maybe taking a big red fish was illegal. And obviously it was large enough to pass any kind of poaching size.
> 
> Its not like i didn't contribute, every single time i went to PLO i posted a report with pictures. I think i made 10 reports one summer.


You went to Woodbridge Senior Highschool (WSHS)? I went to that school way back. I live in Woodbridge, and I usually go to SPSP, Matapeake, or Romancoke. Occasionally I go to PLO. Although lately I've been having fun cat fishing in the Rappohanock down in Fredericksburg.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

PandaBearJeff said:


> at a prospective level UglystickIT, nobody cares.
> 
> We see a **** looking dude, we just think mexican. Nobody gives two flying @#$'s
> 
> ...


Now your calling us ***** now thats not nice , are you angry for some reason ? Or you feel better calling people names.... you said its online online fun not cool bro


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Cut the racist crap guys. Back to the question. If you live in Waldorf, your best bets are PAX if you have a way to get in, the 301 Bridge (there's the marina on the MD side or a park on the VA side), colonial beach, and North Beach. It should not take you 2 hours to get to Point Lookout from Waldorf. How and what time of day are you going?


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

HuskyMD said:


> Cut the racist crap guys.
> 
> X2 Husky old friend.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

F the drama on pier... Find a private surf area.. Not worth getting killed on a pier


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

We are all racists in our private minds. Most people (must) hide it better than others, because of how society will shun you if speak your mind. Anyone who said they never had a racists thought is full of BS.

Some people get caught in a private conversation sometimes... right Donald Sterling?

FACT: All Asians are Chinese.
FACT: All Hispanics are Mexican.
...just kidding!

anyway, back to fishing...

Haha I almost forgot what this thread was about. If you click on "Hot Spots" on the top navigation bar, it will give you a map of popular know piers. It's missing minor ones, but its a pretty decent list.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

Twinkies

Your comment sounded like a true KKK ******* white trash supremacist. 

In your private tiny racist brain, I bet u don't have the balls to speak like that on a pier


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

tripleheetheet said:


> Twinkies
> 
> Your comment sounded like a true KKK ******* white trash supremacist.
> 
> In your private tiny racist brain, I bet u don't have the balls to speak like that on a pier


Wow, you have so much hate inside you. Chill 
Perfect example of what I was talking about. You have a stereotype against ******** and a reference to their brain size. They are fun loving people says Honey BooBoo.

Some have very little hate and some have a lot. No one is perfect unless you're God. Oh wait, we can't say God or the pledge of allegiance anymore.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

FixtaFernback said:


> You went to Woodbridge Senior Highschool (WSHS)? I went to that school way back. I live in Woodbridge, and I usually go to SPSP, Matapeake, or Romancoke. Occasionally I go to PLO. Although lately I've been having fun cat fishing in the Rappohanock down in Fredericksburg.



haha woodbridge is close to me. But i went to west Springfield high school.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes I do hate racists


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

HuskyMD said:


> Cut the racist crap guys. Back to the question. If you live in Waldorf, your best bets are PAX if you have a way to get in, the 301 Bridge (there's the marina on the MD side or a park on the VA side), colonial beach, and North Beach. It should not take you 2 hours to get to Point Lookout from Waldorf. How and what time of day are you going?


I live in Springfield, Northern VA. its about 20 mins to cross the Roosevelt bridge. I always thought i was in Waldorf after that.... ?

I usually leave in the evening, but traffics never been a hindrance. Once I take the Waldorf exist, traffic is nonexistent. 

And yes... back on topic... i should have dropped it like a hot potato after UglystickIT made a comment and shouldn't have said anything....


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

tripleheetheet said:


> F the drama on pier... Find a private surf area.. Not worth getting killed on a pier


Well i'll give the Maryland citizen the benefit of the doubt. So i will go and check out North beach Pier. I mean... im going on a weekday. When its sunny... and with a pack of friends... 

All of us will pre prep with knives, and im bringing 1 army friend and 1 friend who has a hand gun for zero reason. He just likes going to the range i guess....


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Guys, i think we've concluded that

i will go to North beach pier, if we get robbed...

next time its romancoke and matapeake... if no fish...

we go back to square 1, good ole PLO...

If i move to Richmond for sure, 757 baby.


----------



## FixtaFernback (Jul 17, 2013)

PandaBearJeff said:


> haha woodbridge is close to me. But i went to west Springfield high school.


Ah, West Springfield High School (wshs) lol. Don't go to sandy point, I just got back from an over nighter and it was just small white perch the whole time. For me at least. I saw one guy get 2 decent stripers. But everyone else... nada. I wonder how matapeak/romancoke will fare? I thought about ditching sandy point and just cross the bridge but it was already late.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

What have you guys been using for bait? Peelers are starting to become available..

And I also heard PLO was getting good.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Guys, i think we've concluded that
> 
> i will go to North beach pier, if we get robbed...
> 
> ...



Watch out for the snag, it's about 30-40 feet out from the end off the pier. As for the guns and knives you won't need them. Most people tend to over exaggerate but just in case a filet knife makes a great bait knife and the curved edge helps to eviscerate a person very easily.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)




----------



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

I would say that Matapeake is a better option. Yes, it sucks to pay 6 dollars to cross the bridge, and 10 to park for 24 hours (really should be a 5 dollar option for 12 hours). I will be honest DNR do not come to Matapeake often enough, nor do the local police. Drinking and ****ty casting will plague you there, but if you can get to a spot that is not cramped it is a gold mine. Mid June, July, and early August tend to be my best months there. Blues, catfish, croaker, perch, and rockfish can all be caught from the pier. 

As for Point Lookout, weeknights mainly Tuesday-Thursday are best in my opinion. I do not like crowds, so I avoid them at all cost. Yes the drive is long, but its fishing, we suffer for our passion. I go twice a week most weeks during croaker season until the freezer is full, and then once a week during bluefish season.


----------



## DauntlessRV (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi yah. Jones Point Park may get you catfish on a good day. Or alternately, catfish. Or possibly, catfish. But I have almost never seen anybody pull anything out of the water there... except... CATFISH! Except maybe an old shoe.



MmMmTOCINO said:


> If u don't mind fishing the potomac there's jones point park which has 2 really small piers in old town Alexandria, and Piscataway park in accokeek md which has a bigger pier also. If u wanna fish the bay there is north beach pier which is about 20-30 mins south east of dc


----------

